# SMILEY



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

*this is for all the fans that supported BROWN N INDEPENDENT throughout the years THANK YOU FOR ALL YOUR SUPPORT


here's the wheels- spinner spokes with tribal fenders
once I get the back fender cut right ima get the paint job done
my team- MoFoz Visuals is gonn paint SMILEY
I been talkin to them since the ghet-go when I very 1st started out doin bikes after taken my 1st defeat from the spinner bike club and they liked what I had even tho it wasnt the best they didnt look down on me like others did so Ima give em my business and with the good grace of God im pretty sure theyll come thru































*


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

this is the steering wheel thats gonna be on SMILEY this is from Rudy Castro's "Money Maker" to me he's good peoples so ima use it theese pictures were taken on my block Berkman Drive


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Good topic


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT feelin good checking out LIL while I'm swimming


----------



## Budweiser Bike (Dec 31, 2010)

Thats Kool bro lookin Clean i outta get a custom one but with da Budweiser Bow Tie


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

you'll get there


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Sup Jason hope you win that Stock2Stun bike build off


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

What are spinner spokes??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a question so don't flip out but, fans of what?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

spokes wit a spinner inside of em


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm jus doin me that's all that matters


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

ATX said:


> spokes wit a spinner inside of em


Cool bro, post progress!


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

deville said:


> Cool bro, post progress!


Thanks


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I added some gold plated wheel nuts to the wheels for SMILEY lil by lil its gonn be done
















pegs for the pretty rukas to put their feet on


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT More blessings to come for Brown N Independent bikes:angel:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT n did I mention? my future baby mama GITA cant wait to see my own plaque


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for SMILEY GOD IS GOOD:angel: cant wait to go to the PROMISELAND its gonn be good


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck on your build


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

CE 707 said:


> Good luck on your build


thanks man ima need it THE REVOLUTION IS HERE so i gotta represent sure could use your help on the angel wings pero ima try somethin else always gotta keep smiling no matter wat


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

_*TTT for SMILEY

THE REVOLUTION IS HERE
NEW FRAME! NEW PAINT JOB! NEW WHEELS! NEW PARTS!
N MORE PRETTY RUKAS WILL BE DOWN
NETBANGERS KEEP HATIN PAPER IMA KEEP CHASIN*_


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

_BERKMAN POR VIDA!_


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

tryin to come out wit my own plaque heres the design i got, it needs a few adjustments pero its cool been showing it to everyone








also at the same time im tryin to get my own club registered thru lowrider magazine once I get my plaque done
with God EVERYTHING IS POSSIBLE:angel:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

BROWN N INDEPENDENT PLAKAS N T-SHIRTS COMIN SOON


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT finally found my frame for SMILEY it is a real authentic Schwinn frame the numbers are AA0678 it is a January 1965


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> TTT finally found my frame for SMILEY it is a real authentic Schwinn frame the numbers are AA0678 it is a January 1965



Looks cool homie, that other bike you posted with the faced parts look cool to.


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Most of the parts for Smiley are gonn be from Chamillion and Dr. Pepper this ain't a puro show bike


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Kiloz said:


> Looks cool homie, that other bike you posted with the faced parts look cool to.


I really didn't think I was gonn back to Dias De Los Muertos cuz I haven't showed in 6months outta this whole year I only entered 4shows I can't really bitch it was free to enter 2miles away from home taking out 20bikes unexpected .. it was a quick come up pero the bike is stripped n I plan on making a 20inch full


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

change of plans- instead of using the $ sign sw ima use the Dr. Pepper sw for Smiley..still got it til this day jus pulled it out for new pic Im in no hurry to get this bike done it comes out when it comes out


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT more parts for Smiley


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT goin in for that overtime


----------



## Hercule (Jul 15, 2013)

:biggrin:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT got more gold plated parts for Smiley jus came in the mail today from Electro + more suprises
bolts n screws 








bee lights


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

ATX said:


> TTT got more gold plated parts for Smiley jus came in the mail today from Electro + more suprises
> bolts n screws
> 
> 
> ...


 Told you they have the best gold .Nice


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

regalicious said:


> Told you they have the best gold .Nice


yes they do thanks carnal


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

gooseneck gold plated by Electro:biggrin:

































independent style headlight from Chamillion


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

my battle plans for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT goin in for more overtime more Smiley parts comin soon


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT my Dtwist parts Ima use cups for SMILEY








head badge 








an example on Smiley frame
























Dtwist head badge


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

Tight you got em! :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

bottom Dtwist cups on Smiley


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I decided to use my Dtwist kickstand for SMILEY once I find some1 to install it it'll be all good


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT I finally got my original Schwinn kickstand out without having to buy the expensive special tool on eBay for $50..for once I am not brain dead








Original Schwinn Kickstand and pin


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

more parts for SMILEY- twisted cranka top to bottom








butterfly sprocket








Chamillion's sissybar ..still got it til this day 








still gots some rust pero now that I kno a place that show chromes it can be re-chromed


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> my battle plans for SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT it is official- SMILEY is gonn have a motor onit finally found someone who gots a motor and can install it for me pero this will take time- all I need now is rest of parts, frame modifications, paintjob, then the motor n it's finished ..

gonn trade spade wheels for SMILEY's motor and installation


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT got back part of SMILEY put together for prop- gonn get my fenders cut by Hotstuff and later on my frame modifications


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> TTT got back part of SMILEY put together for prop- gonn get my fenders cut by Hotstuff and later on my frame modifications


Any plans on pulling the spinner out? Taking the sticker off it and maybe getting that logo off the spinner?


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

nope I like it like that


----------



## regalicious (Jan 2, 2006)

Nice chain guard


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Jus got back from San Anto..finally got my back fender cutted right by Hotstuff bodywork has been cleaned up and re-primered 
thanks for the help glad to kno someone in the area


----------



## Pure Lowridin (Nov 17, 2011)

TTT  :thumbsup:


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT finally put my old skool Dtwist head badge trim on SMILEY


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

The 65 frame that I'm showing with Problemas parts and custom fenders is called "Poetic Justice"
SMILEY will come out when it comes out like Janet Jackson "Anytime Anyplace"


----------



## lowlife83 (Jan 20, 2009)

Looks good ...!!!.....question?...were can I get some custom fenders ?.....


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

I went on eBay for SMILEY's custom fenders supposedly I'm the very 1st person who bot the very 1set of tribal fenders 
every1 else is copy n for Poetic Justice I went to Kandyshop ..how the name came about? I grew up around alotta brothers n sisters @ WMS( Webb Middle School) when the song came out at the time back in the days early 90s it's in the Norte my hood 5-2 so it's like good memories to me


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Poetic Justice 1st award from the gathering for little Marissa "Chatita" got it today also took a group pic with all the cc presidents in Austin who sponsored the event..this is the start for BROWN N INDEPENDENT BIKES no more being opposed as a solo rider 22 tshirts have been sold 5days left buy one while you can
TEAM MARISSA

https://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=https://www.booster.com/marissasfight&h=xAQEMaAXD&s=1

https://www.facebook.com/MarissasFightAgainstKidneyCancer?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

TTT More parts for SMILEY
..some more bee lights gold plated by Electro








top and bottom ala forks... I didn't give up      
























and now I got 2 ala sissybars..the 2nd one is going on Chamillion part2


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Finally got my top ala bars gold plated


----------



## bluedreamz (Jan 9, 2013)

ATX said:


> Finally got my top ala bars gold plated


Sick af how long does electro plate gold last without fading??


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

ATX said:


> Finally got my top ala bars gold plated


uffin: looks good


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

bluedreamz said:


> Sick af how long does electro plate gold last without fading??


Thanks


----------



## ATX (Jul 18, 2011)

Poetic Justice is still in action til this day 2nd place @ Kickshow


----------



## Mr Cucho (Jun 5, 2011)

Was up @ ATX SAY HOMIE DO U KNOW SOME ONE IS AUSTIN WHO CAN SO A STEERING WHEEL CUSTOM COVER I HEARD THATS THIS VATO THAT DOS SOME NICE WORK BUT CAN GET A HOLD OF HIM ? Thanks for any info that u wud have if u do lmk thanks again ..... Mr Chuco....


----------

